# My poor babe



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

:awh: I replaced the hooks last month. Need to replace the flyer....... Now to night as I am working on finishing more yarn for my sweater a bolt that holds the petals to the wheel snapped........... :Bawling: now I have to wait for that to be fixed and I'm all out of yarn....... I might just have to clean house..........


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I hope you get the parts for your wheel soon!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

((((hugs)))) 

I hope she is better soon! How long until you can get the part that you need?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ooooo poor LAC! Why is your wheel giving you such a hard time? I can't remember what kind of wheel you have but I bet you can run to the hardware store this morning and get what you need. You will be spinning again soon.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a little Babe wheel as well. Dh was able to fix that bolt on mine with a quick run to the hardware store....
Good luck in getting her up and going again soon.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Frustrating !! I guess thats why we all need more than one wheel ?!?! hee hee !


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, heavens. I just got my first wheel today and I am already dreaming of a Norwegian one!!! LOL!!!! 

It's an illness, really.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

well it's 9 years old and been used almost every day for 7 years. It's produced 1 blanket, 8 shawls, most of a sweater, and who knows how many hats, mittens, gloves, scarves, socks, and bits of yarn. My dad seems to think that it will just take a hour or so to fix but to get him started................

I spent the rest of the evening trying to convince myself I needed a second wheel - which I want but still 620........ ouch........


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

LAC,

I have stayed out of this thread before now because I do not have a Babe wheel.


However!

*YOU* really do use your spinning wheel.
I know this for a fact from reading your posts the last many years.

If there is anyone around who deserves and would benefit from a second wheel...
it is you.

Have you thought about buying one used? 
Do you need help in looking for one?

My personal experience has been rather "Ask and you will receive."

So what do you WANT? 
Speak up.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I agree totally with GAM.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

http://bellingham.craigslist.org/hsh/4285540724.html in Washington State
Ashford Traditional for 250.00


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, Kasota, that's a great find in Washington. Didn't you just get an Ashford Trad? Of course, if one is good, two should be better. Dunno Lambs.are.cute, if the choice comes down to housework instead of spinning, well, you can make a drop spindle by stabbing a nice round potato or turnip with a knitting needle.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Ahhhh I feel so loved.... Just what I needed since my wheel is still broken. I was so upset earlier and didn't know what to do with my hands that I found myself scrubbing floors with out knowing it..... 

Kasota that's awesome! I wish I lived closer. It would be at least 6 hours one way to get it. If the passes are good which they probably are not right now with the rain we've been getting down here. 

I was thinking about getting a Kromski Symphony Spinning Wheel because i love the look of it and I want a wheel that can spin a lot of wool. Has anyone tried it? Or has it? I looked around sort of to see if I could find one used but saw nothing for less than new price and one for 150 more! I'd love if you could look for me. I'm always amazed at what you guys find out there.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

LAC, I'm sorry it's so far from you. I figured I would just sleuth Craigslist for the state you are in. But the important part is that now we know what you like in terms of the look of a spinning wheel and what you hope for. We can help you sleuth! The Symphony sure looks pretty! I love that traditional look. 

There is a Prelude on Ravelry for 350 plus shipping, but that obviously not the Symphony. http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/spinners-marketplace/2821453/1-25#2

We will keep looking!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm a Kromski dreamer, myself. They're so....pretty rincess: Unfortunately, there is a lot of stuff we need more than I need a wheel, so I'll be a dreamer for a while longer.

I set aside about 15 minutes when I go to my LYS simply to drool over them.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I frankly covet WIHH's wheel. The Norwegian one. God will not bless me for coveting, but I am going to start up a new change jar and start socking away for something similar. I saw a beautiful carved Norwegian style on Craig's list that is way more than my change jar could handle...but one can dream and save pennies. http://mankato.craigslist.org/art/4230808845.html I think that style is so pretty.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

This one reminds me of the CPW that WIHH has. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/30-SPINNING...868?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23351a7994

Oh, to have the room!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASHFORD-SPI...080?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19e7c8c1b0 

Not a Kromski, but the Ashford Elizabeth


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That Norwegian wheel... HOLY MOLEY!!! 

I told DH that he needs to learn to make wheels like that. There needs to be more wheels like that in the world. He agrees.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Oooo we need a drooly face for that wheel. That goes on my when I'm a billionaire I will list. 

See what my boredom got me into? I need a spinning wheel. That's what's left after the 6 of us had dinner....


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

MMmmmmmmm.....donuts......:teehee:
Since going gluten free, I have such a craving for donuts, constantly....ig:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Yummy!!!!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Oooh Debi, if gluten free cake can be made, gluten free donuts are surely a possibility.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Yep some of those are gluten free. Pm me if somebody wants the recipe.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Kasota, that carved wheel is SCARY gorgeous and I LOVE me some Norwegian!!!!!!!!! The Lord knows better than to give me money lest I do something CRAZY and go buy that wheel! 

I did NOT need to see that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :teehee:


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

The carvings on the wheel look like what our local leather worker carves into the saddles he makes. Wonder if leather workers can carve on wheels? Seems a tidy price just for a bit of carving, though. If we can spin yarn, we can carve on spinning wheels, you betcha! Save tons of money if we do it ourselves.

You can come be bored at my house, lambs.are.cute! A good day of baking would warm this place up! Maybe sometime we will get a heater for the house for cold drizzly days like today. A couple of burning candles isn't warming the place up much. May have to drive the car somewhere since it has a heater in it. Or wrap up in the electric blanket. I like the idea of you being bored and baking better, though!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH - LOL! It looks to me like that wheel is not finished. I wonder what it would look like with a little something to bring out the carvings and put some shine on it. If it was me I would do it in something of lighter tones but with a wee bit of color to it. I drool over it, too, and I haven't even figured out the basics of spinning yet! 

Hotzcatz, it sure would be fun to do some carvings. I don't know that I would be very talented at it, but one never knows. I hope you can get warm!!! Maybe knit or crochet something big like an afghan. They keep me warm when I am working on them.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Beautiful wheel, just East of Seattle .... only $300 !

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/used-tools--equipment-classifieds/2833115/1-25


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, MizMary that's a lovely little wheel!

I finally ordered a new drive band for my Babe. She's busy making art yarn (all my antique wheels have orifices way too small for that) and I realized just how stiff and sad the drive band has gotten ... but then, I think she's about 8 years old, so I guess it's time!


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Gah!! I have to order the part. Buying a new wheel looks better and better.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

LAC - how long will it take you to get the part? I hope you are not going stir crazy with your wheel out of commission. (((hugs)))


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

he air mailed it! and my wheel is fixed! yay! I didn't realize how frustrated with everything until I was able to sit down and spin.... Now to get a second wheel.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

LAC.... YAY!!!!! I am so glad your wheel is fixed!! :banana:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That would be awful to be without a wheel. I'm so happy for you that it us fixed.


----------

